
1 Gallon = 3.999987 Quarts - antongribok
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=1+gallon+%3D+quarts&t=ffab&ia=answer
======
consultutah
Floating point math sucks ;)

------
cameron_b
precision error?

------
quackernews
Interesting, I get 4.000009

